# Kind of Morbid: When they pass...



## SouthernThistle

I'm just curious. I have (personally) owned three dogs:

1 - German Shepherd purchased when he was 13 years old out of the back of someone's truck *shakes head* He passed away, and is now buried in my parents' backyard under some shade trees.

2 - Uno, my Doberman, "adopted" (for free) from her "breeder" (insert pissed off face here) when she was 9. Passed away (euthanized by vet) for having advanced HW, cancer, and liver disease. Also buried in my parents' backyard under some shade trees.

3 - Tobey, my last Shepherd, adopted when he was 10 months old. Euthanized at 19 months old due to EPI and digestive system (severe) complications. Cremated and ashes released over his favorite field.

What do you do? I'm curious, and sure it's morbid, but I just saw a woman on Craigslist forums with 10+ urns of her pet's ashes on display in her living room, and it creeped me out.


----------



## NWS_Haven

Did you see the Nat. Geo special on people that stuff their pets? That seriously creeped me out. They interviewed a woman that was sitting there petting her stuffed Golden like it was still alive.

Mine are all buried out back too. If I think that a dog is not going to make a winter, I'll even have my husband dig a hole in the fall. Morbid yes, but better than being stuck with a corpse in the freezer or my dog in a landfill.


----------



## Smith3

Urns creep me out, human or animal. 

My grandfather just put his dog down and buried it by his house, which he has done with most of his dogs. 

We buried our last dog (8 years ago) on our property. 

I think I'd have an issue just "throwing it away" so to speak.


----------



## DnP

Dakota was buried on my parents' property under his favorite chesnut tree. He was buried there b/c he spent so much time with my folks while I traveled for my job. 

I'm not one for urns. I'd opt for burial if feasible or possible. And if no, I'll do what I plan to have done when my time comes... cremation and spreading the ashes in a special place.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I have a friend who buries her dogs and then plans a shrub over it. They have a lot of shubs in that area of their yard.

I had Doerak cremated. As soon as I get around to it, I'm going to spread his ashes in his favorite spots. I always joked that I was going to have him stuffed.


----------



## elsie

most of my pets were buried in the backyard. they, of course, stayed behind when we moved. skyn is in a little box which sits on the shelf next to the stereo. an angel figurine sits atop of his box. i'll probably do the same with dylan. at least i can take him with me when i move. then when i go to the cooker, they can put their boxes in there with me


----------



## ninhar

My vets office has someone who makes very nice oak boxes for the ashes. My last 3 cats who died are in their oak boxes on a shelf in my dining room credenza. I see them every morning when I eat breakfast. I will move them out of there temporarily on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I had Jasmine and Traveler, one of my fosters that had to be PTS due to advance PF, cremated. 

I have Jasmine's ashes in a nice wooden box which sits on my dresser in the bedroom with her collar on top of it. The box can only be opened with a screwdriver from the bottom. I don't like the idea of urns that can break or someone knocking over the box and the ashes spilling.

Half of Traveler's ashes are in a plastic bag in a tin with paw prints all over it. This was the container that the cremation company provided. The other half of his ashes are with another lady. She could not foster him in her home, but could help with his medical bills. I could not afford his medical care alone, but could provide a place for him to live out the rest of his life. It was a joint effort so we agreed to share his ashes. His tin is on a book shelf in my home office within eye sight of my computer. Some times when I get frustrated with rescue, I look up at his ashes and it helps me remember why I do this.

I do not want to bury them, because I could not leave them behind if I moved. Also, it would be a very big hole to dig.


----------



## DancingCavy

I have numerous pets buried at my parents' house. Two guinea pigs, two parakeets, my brother's two guinea pigs, one (if not both) of my brother's Anoles. . .

But now that I live in apartments and tend to move around more, I will probably have my guys cremated.


----------



## Chicagocanine

My Golden Retriever Ginger passed away last month at home from lymphoma.. I wanted to have my Ginger buried at a pet cemetery but I couldn't...so I ended up having her cremated, same as my terrier Pooch who passed away at home in August from lung cancer. 

I decided I am going to buy a special memorial box, it's a wood box that fits two boxes of ashes and the person who makes them also will paint a photo of your pets on the front. 

I would have buried them or the urns in my yard but I am afraid of what would happen if I moved away or if someone wanted to put in a garage in or something, I already have a small cemetery in the back from my small pets (hamsters, rats, rabbit etc...) but it's probably illegal in the city anyway.

I also ordered a Perpetua Life Jewel pendant which is a special pendant that is made with your pet's DNA.


----------



## shilohsmom

Thanks to the info on this board, I have my babies charts already marked at the Vet-I want a private cremation. This way I won't have to make that decision at such a difficult time.


----------



## SouthernThistle

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomThanks to the info on this board, I have my babies charts already marked at the Vet-I want a private cremation. This way I won't have to make that decision at such a difficult time.










Excellent idea.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Well, was just faced with this issue losing our 1st dog *Golden* in Oct. . Wasn't sure what to do after she was PTS. She was 9 & was having bad seziures which got too bad.









We chose to have her cremated since you would have to dig forever to get a whole big enough & with hardly any rain this summer, the ground is HARD.

Anyway, she was cremated & gave back to us in a beautiful oak wooded box. Also was given a death cert., lock of hair, & paw print.

I didn't want to open the box since it was sealed nice & had screws in it. I didn't want to scatter them b/c I just didn't like the idea of all the critters around here maybe licking them up as they ate off the ground & such (I know, wierd). I also didn't like the idea of keeping them since I wanted her to go back to earth.

I chose to bury the ashes in the beauitful oak box even though it was probably a keepsake box. We have the paw print & lock of hair to keep. We dug way down past the frost line, placed our dear Sadie in the hole, & put a ball down there beside her wooded box.

I felt this was closure. I have always been one to bury all our other critters, but when it came to a big breed dog, felt this was best.

Good thread IMO, b/c I wondered also what people did.


----------



## Catu

I'm more budhist in my way I see death. I actually do like the idea of critters feeding on the carcasse of my dead dogs, of giving back to the earth and becoming part of the cicle again, so if I'm able I'll bury them under a tree, as I've done with other pets. I'd like the same for me, but the it's not possible becuase of the legal aspects.

The whole idea of cementeries and urns, for animals or humans creeps me.


----------



## Wolfie

My Golden Retriever I had cremated. Right now her ashes are in a drawer. I plan on spreading her ashes where her boyfriend was buried and around her favorite swimming spots.

My last German Shepherd was also cremated, however I did not keep his ashes, no money at the time.

My little cage critters, well they're buried up and down Vancouver Island. I rent houses so they end up being buried wherever I'm living.


----------



## selzer

Princess, Frodo, Ashley, and Kitty, were euthanized at the vet. All of them were taken care of by the vet. He has a deal with the funeral home and they cremate them. 

I guess, I look at the body as just a shell. Once the spirit or life of the dog is gone, the body is no longer them in my mind. So I pay the extra and have the vet take care of it. I keep pictures of my critters to remember them by.


----------



## Papanapa

Any pets that pass are buried in the backyard. We do a burial prayer and place a cross there until the ground settles and we can plant grass over it. 

BUT, we actually had coyotes dig one of the dogs up one time. It was actually horrible when my then 11 yr old DD found the remains in the morning. Now we place rocks over it for a while before we plant the grass.

My neighbor has her dogs ashed and takes them with her everywhere. She actually just told us that she can't believe more hotels don't allow pets because she has a hard time finding somewhere to stay when she travels because she takes CoCoa with her still.....


----------



## Kuklasmom

Both dogs that I owned who have passed away were taken to their veterinarian for private cremation. The veterinarian sends them to a crematorium for animals, appropriately named for St. Francis. Since I'm an apartment-dweller, burial of their remains on my own property is not an option.

I don't have urns on display; their ashes remain packed in their original sealed containers in a storage closet in my apartment. I have photos of both dogs on display, of course, since they were a very important part of my life.


----------



## LuvsDieter

BF had his childhood GSD cremated when the time came (poor girl was 14 and her hips just broke one day







) and spread her ashes over her favorite tree in the park where they spent most afternoons. Every time we pass by on a walk, he tells Delilah hi and that he misses her


----------



## Branca's Mom

I have had dogs cremated and will probably always do that. I plan on being cremated too and whoever is left behind can mix all our ashes together and spread them out somewhere.....


----------



## Reik's mom

My guys are buried in our back yard. I placed little fencing around them and planted flowers over them and put a german shepherd concrete statue at the opening of the fencing so it looks like it is protecting my guys. I like the idea whenever I go in my backyard, they still seem close to me.


----------



## shilohsmom

I was thinking about this thread on my way to work today....thought I need to make sure my vet offers the paw print and fur as I know this is something I would cherish and again, I want all this spelled out ahead of time. Then I realized something odd, we spend so much time trying to get rid of the hair (with GSDs its everywhere) but then when it comes down to it... that might be one of our most cherished items. Kind of ironic isn't it?


----------



## LuvourGSDs

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI was thinking about this thread on my way to work today....thought I need to make sure my vet offers the paw print and fur as I know this is something I would cherish and again, I want all this spelled out ahead of time. Then I realized something odd, we spend so much time trying to get rid of the hair (with GSDs its everywhere) but then when it comes down to it... that might be one of our most cherished items. Kind of ironic isn't it?


SO true & yes it is..............


----------



## daniella5574

I had my heart dog, Titan, cremated privately, and his ashes are in a special wood box next to his pictures. I want him to always be with my family, wherever we may go. Before he went to the bridge (advanced osteosarcoma) I actually snipped some of his fur and have it sealed in a little bag, I have kept it in my purse in a compartment I dont use since the day I did it. I know it sounds silly, but I never wanted to forget anything about him.


----------



## skyizzy

Mine are all with me on the entertaiment center.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI'm more budhist in my way I see death. I actually do like the idea of critters feeding on the carcasse of my dead dogs, of giving back to the earth and becoming part of the cicle again, so if I'm able I'll bury them under a tree, as I've done with other pets. I'd like the same for me, but the it's not possible becuase of the legal aspects.
> 
> The whole idea of cementeries and urns, for animals or humans creeps me.


My last GSDx Stomper, passed at 11~ 15 years ago this November. He died in my house, while I was on the phone with the vet. I think it was bloat, but at the time didn't know that. My DH took him to his brothers farm to bury him, ground was frozen. I went to visit his grave a couple weeks later, during a warm spell and his grave had been dug up by coyotes or something. I will have Clover cremated and unfortunately, it will probably be in this month, she can't walk and the snow is very hard for her to move around in. We take it day by day.


----------



## BJDimock

Because it seems that I'm destined to move, I have my fur kids creamated. (I lovingly call them my tin pets. They rest in a glass cabinate in my office.) I have always carried them from house to house, and I hope, when I'm gone, my family we see fit to mix their ashes with mine and have closure for us all.
When my DH and I bought the house we are in now, it was a rather big surprise when a client from my vet job showed up for the closing. 
She was so happy to see me, but didn't say much as we signed papers and did the legal thing.
As the family settled in that first afternoon, she showed up at the house to talk to me. She led me out into the woods that surround our house to a very small statue of St. Anthony, nestled near a boulder. She told me, with tears in her eyes, that her beloved "Dusty, the wonder dog" was resting there, and that she was very happy that I would be his gaurdian. (I remember Dusty in life, and thought he was a great dog.)
I hope to stay at this house for a very long time. Dusty has been joined my 2 of my beloved horses, and I hope never to have to leave any of them behind.)
If I do have to move, I hope that I find someone to repect their place as much as I do.


----------



## WendiGSD

We had Maggie cremated after she passed. Her ashes are currently on the top bookshelf in our family room next to a picture of her. I think it kind of freaks my family out, but honestly, I don't care. She was a member of this family, and I take comfort in knowing she is still in here with us in a way.
We didn't want to bury her in the back yard because I didn't want to leave her behind if we ever moved. 
We have a small pond in our back yard with a flower garden around it. We did the plantings around the same time we found out she had cancer. In the spring I will probably take some of her ashes and bury them there. She loved being outside.


----------



## middleofnowhere

The first two that died I burried on a property I rented - in town, probably illegal. Of course I left them when I moved but burrying them was symbolic and theraputic for me. The next dog that died I burried, too. That was sad because I knew he didn't like to be alone and I couldn't dig a deep enough hole in his favorite place. When his buddy passed later, I had her cremated. Some of her ashes stayed with his body, some were out by the fence where she loved to meet our neighbor, some were in a favorite spot she had, some got scattered in the Willamette River where she loved to swim in her youth and early dog days and some is still with me, waiting ... The next dog I had cremated and still have all of his ashes. He died in Arkansas and I don't want to leave him here. The Barker Sisters will be cremated and go with me to wherever I settle next.


----------



## flyinghayden

I bury all my dogs, it is just something that gives me closure. I try to do it as soon after they pass as possible, as I want to give them one last hug, to memorize their feel, their smell, their warmth, plus I do not like to hug a stiff. Then I wrap them in a blanket, and lay them to rest. Most of my pups are on the parents property. With Maxie, it was a unique deal. From the time she was a pup til the day she passed, we lived life on the lam. We housesat, we traveled, the highway and the little Aveo were our home. So when it came time to bury Maxie, I did it close by a lookout on the George Parks highway, one of our favorite, and most traveled routes. I visit her grave every spring, and put a flower at the head.


----------



## Fransheska

ill have my dogs cremated, and kept in a little keepsake box with a lock of hair and my favorite picture of them 
i just like the idea of being able to bring them everywhere i go and having them in the house with me i guess.. 

if i could bury kenya anywhere, it would be at her favorite park. but i doubt they would let me do that


----------



## Sashmom

> Originally Posted By: selzerPrincess, Frodo, Ashley, and Kitty, were euthanized at the vet. All of them were taken care of by the vet. He has a deal with the funeral home and they cremate them.
> 
> I guess, I look at the body as just a shell. Once the spirit or life of the dog is gone, the body is no longer them in my mind. So I pay the extra and have the vet take care of it. I keep pictures of my critters to remember them by.


I feel the same way. I knew when I looked at Sashi, he was "gone" 
he was no longer there. My husband took him up to the vet and he was cremated. My memories of him are his favorite tennis balls I have in a bag and a thing of his fur. I have his Mr Pig stuffed toy, its gross but cant wash it and his squeaky hot dog toy he liked. its still painful its only been 3 mos. 
And my pics of him are important to me. 
I dont think anything anyone does wih their pets is morbid. If you want a private cremation and bring their ashes home or you bury them in a part of your yard, we just do what we have to do. Its the last thing we do for our dog. I wanted Sashi's body to be treated with respect so I helped my hubs get him out to the SUV. he was on his bed and covered with one of his blankets and cremated with them








Hubs told me the vet tech put him up on the table and he said he asked him why he did that. I guess he thought he would be put on the floor but he said no, he was ging to give him a bath and he would smell good and he had a few anecdotes about Sashi he shared with hubby. Im glad I wasnt there, I wouldve went hysterical.


----------



## mersgolf

my parents, who have said they'll die in the house they built, have what seems to be a small pet graveyard in the back of their rather large yard, with their pets, my brother's and mine. When my GSD who was my 14th birthday present died after 13 years, quietly beside my bed, I took her home to where she had grown up and run countless miles. I had called my dad and let him know it happened, by the time i was there he had a hole dug and the bottom lined with a blanket, half unfolded, so we could cover her up. He said a little prayer for her. we said our goodbyes, i reached down and scratched her head, put a toy at her feet and folded the blanket over her and cried one of the times i've cried as a grown man.

since then he and mom have landscaped her "grave" with rocks and some shrubs and a solar light that shines all night every night.


----------



## GunnersMom

My Alomar and Cooper were both cremated and are here with us, on their shelf in the built-in bookcases in the living room. Alomar is in a nice, light oak urn and Cooper is in an ebony one. 
It may sound sort of silly, but I tried to consider what each of them would have wanted - where they would want to be - and in both cases, it would be here with us. Alomar, so he could watch over us and Cooper because he was the ultimate velcro dog.

I can't stand the thought of burying them. What if we were to move or something? My 'childhood' dogs were all buried in my grandparents' backyard, next to their beloved dogs and the thought horrifies me now that the city has purchased that property and plans to put a new fire station on it. I can't even think about it.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have the ashes of my favorite cat, Jeremiah, and Kelsey and Alice, here in a bookcase. All my other cats have been buried on a friends farm or cremated by the vet with others. My first GSD, Sabre, was put down and buried at the vet's farm/home (I worked for him) by my fiance at the time. The ashes of my dogs and Jerry (and Kinu's when I lose her) will be kept with mine when the time comes. 

Lee


----------



## elly1210

All my fur members are cremated, I still have my dog's ashes from of 14yrs ago, and all my cats, I told my husband I want to be cremated and release us all together...how is that for weird huh


----------



## lkm

an acquantance of mine when her small pets die,she wraps them with one of her shirts and buries them in her acreage.


----------



## mkewish

We have a friend that owns a Pet Cemetary/Creamatory. We've had 3 dogs pass between my boyfriend and myself in the last 2 years. All 3 were creamated. Tilly (Dalmation, @14yrs old) is with my BF's son, Emily (Golden Retriever, @12 yrs old) is with us, Harley (Schipperke, @ 15yrs old) is with my mom, his dog tag is hanging from my rear view mirror. He loved car rides, he rides with me every day now. None of their 'urns' (wooden carved boxes) are in plain site, but we know where they are.

Personaly - I like knowing they are still in the house. Creepy??


----------



## katieliz

mers...a solar light that shines all night...how beautiful!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Our last four dogs, and two cats, were all cremated, and the urns returned to us. They were close to us in life, and are close to us in death....... burial on one's own property is illegal here within the City limits, but I wouldn't do that anyway. If we move, I want them to go with us........

_______________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Skeezix

Our GSD, Rex, had belonged to my wife's previous boyfriend, Tom. He was killed in a construction accident (and Rex was with him when it happened), and had said several times that if anything ever happened to him, for her to take care of his dogs. She did. Tom had loved north Missouri, where my wife's family was from, and was buried in the corner of my wife's family cemetery. 

When we started dating, a couple years after Tom's death, I fell in love with Rex too. He and my GSD, Bo, became great friends. After our marriage, we moved from Alabama to north Missouri and lived in her grandmother's old house, which we fixed up. We would take Rex down to the family cemetery when we went to visit Tom's and other family members' graves. Rex loved it there for some reason and would romp and cavort and act silly. I wondered if he and Tom's spirit were playing. I believe dogs can see spiritual things that we can't.

Ten months later, Rex had gotten a brain tumor and we had to put him to sleep. My wife and I squalled our eyes out, we had come to love that dog so much. Tom's grave was next to the fence around the cemetery, so I dug Rex's grave as close to Tom's as I could, just outside the fence. They are within two feet of each other now. When I placed Rex in the grave, I faced him towards Tom. I also put one of my old socks under his muzzle (He loved to tote around my socks or underwear.) Rex and Tom are back together now. 

I personally find that thought so comforting that I would like for Bo and I to be buried together, or very close to each other. But, up here in north Missouri, there's no place that will cremate a pet. And I don't know if I'll be buried up here or back home in Alabama. So, right now I'm thinking that I'll bury Bo in the edge of the woods next to our pond, in a spot I can clearly see out of my bedroom window. And it's a spot where we've had a lot of fun fishing. 

And I'm facing that horrible task fairly soon. Bo has terminal cancer. I just don't know how I'm going to make it without him.

Tim


----------



## APBTLove

We bury our pets and plant a tree over them.
It is nice to have something alive and beautiful that will grow under your care there to remind you of the life your pet had.
The one dog we have buried has a dogwood above his body, with his collar and name on it, though I plan on getting plaques for them.
When Dutch, the baby in my avatar, goes, she'll have a cherry willow. 

http://inlinethumb52.webshots.com/17715/1089926455049471436S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## DorianE

Bob, my beloved rescued Australian Shepard was poisoned by the tainted dog foods before they came out with the news that there was something wrong with it. We burried him in our yard out by the orchard, a place he would sit and wait for his pal Shorty to come up and they would lay side by side in the field watching birds and ppl and anything else that they watched. When he passed, for some reason, my autistic son placed a broken dead limb over the grave so he could go out and visit Bob. (He still goes out there to talk to him, two years later) Interesting thing, Bob died in Feburary of 07, that spring, the limb took root, leafed out and started growing. What a fantastic little tree it has become!


----------



## Sweet Chaos

<span style="color: #993399">We just lost my dog, Bear (7) to cancer. My mom said we'll be getting his ashes, but I'm not sure exactly what she plans to do with them.</span>


----------



## 3K9Mom

When I die, my burial instructions (separate from my will which wouldn't be read until after the funeral most likely) say that my ashes are to be scattered with my dogs' ashes in a national park. I've included a list of the national parks that would be acceptable to me (ones I have great memories of) and info on obtaining permits. 

So my dog's ashes are kept in urns. I have a collection of Native American pottery and vases (some shaped like urns) and the dog's urns sit within them. You'd have to look closely to realize they're there. I don't know where we'll end up. We may move from here, and the idea of leaving my dogs' remains behind (even if their spirits are long gone) breaks my heart. They go with us. 

If Dh were to die before me, I would likely scatter the ashes with his; then request that mine (and subsequent dogs) be scattered in the same place. I like the idea that ultimately, we are returned to the earth, and that we are returned as a family. If friends & family want to "visit" our "grave site," then they will visit Yosemite, Yellowstone or whatever National Park we end up in. We'll be there: late at night, you'll be able to hear us howling as a family. Just like we have always done, as a crazy pack, together.


----------



## Aleutian

The three dogs in my current life time have all been cremated and I have similar intentions when Sandy decides to leave me. Lets see...

1) Tara - Chow Mix rescue - put down by vet in 1998, had cancer - mass cremation since my parents couldn't afford anything else at the time.

2) Missy - Beagle - Put down by vet in 2005, had cancer - cremated and ashes currently housed in my sisters room.

3) Stormy - Beagle/lab mix - Passed away in back yard with me and mom there 2008 - Cremated and ashes housed I think in the garage, I'm not sure. But I do know Sandy's ashes will join hers when Sandy's time comes.

We found this wonderful company that comes to your house with a stretcher and a blanket to collect your dog, they take them away honorably and return a few days later with the ashes and a poem that makes you bawl. No plasitic bags for our girls.


----------



## ozzymama

I think I'm the odd person out. We lost one of our beloved animals last week and I paid for the cremation, but it was a common cremation and I didn't want the ashes back. I took the night to ponder whether I wanted a paw-print, but I decided I didn't.
I have very different opinions on death and dying than most. I view the body as simply a vessel, so the ashes or remains of that shell aren't as important to me as the memories and I don't need something to remind me of the times we had.

Even for dh and I, death/funeral/final resting isn't that big a deal. We have a cheap little plot that will accomodate two urns nicely. There will be no services, no gatherings. Burn me in a cardboard box and stick my plastic urn in the ground. My grandparents did that and it was nice, I find the time between death and funeral very difficult, it's like a limbo waiting for finality, that influences why I don't want the ashes back.


----------



## SusiQ

My first GSD Schatzie is buried in a Pet Cemetery. I now wish I would have cremated her and bought an urn so I could take her with me when we retire and move away.


----------



## flygirl55

I had my two cremated privately,as well as one of the cats. Right everyone is on the mantel over the fireplace in the living room. When the time is right, I'm going to take them up to NY(we live in FL) to my breeder's house and I'll bury my boy next to his mom, put my grand old lady next to him (because she was his "mom" most of his life) and the cat with them because that cat thought he was one of the GSD and hung out with my boy. They'll be in a beautiful wooded area that will never be touched. My husband is going to have their collars framed (I thought that was a very sweet thing...)


----------



## JenniferH

> Originally Posted By: andrewpThis is a test (post) thanks


NOT a great place for a test post. If you want to be a troll dont do it in this section.


----------



## Raziel

How do you decide what you want to do?
I would feel bad cremating him, or burying him.
How did you choose?


----------



## Rerun

Jazy's mom said:


> I do not want to bury them, because I could not leave them behind if I moved.


That is the same concern I have. One never knows where their life may take them.

I still have my first dogs cremated ashes, and I would not be opposed to spreading ashes. But I have real concerns with burial, and don't want them dug up in the years to come by the next homeowner working on the yard and doing plumbing or pool installation or something of the sort that would require deep digging.

I had a hard time cremating my dog. I had visions in my mind of his body burning up in flames, and it horrified me. But I was at peace enough to know that his spirit was gone, and his body was just that - a body. I wanted him with me in some fashion, and cremation was the best option for me personally.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I've had a couple dogs die in my life time...

Houston. A black lab/mastiff mix, 3 years old. He was put down at the Vet's. A friend was taking care of him at the time at his place, so he took the body and buried it on his mountain. Planted some flowers on his site. He was hit by a semi, had to be put to sleep as his whole body was paralyzed. 

Brandy. 13 year old Yorkshire terrior. Put down at Vet's, brought onto family land and buried. She died recently, so land is still frozen, we're planning on planting flowers on her spot. She started bleeding a lot, and vomiting blood/stomach acid, we're not exactly sure what happened. She was old, so Vet said/thought it was old age.

Lavender Rose, miniature Sheltie, not even a year old. Died instantly, so no Vet involved, buried on family property. We planted a tree on her grave site. She was hit on the family road by a truck. She was so young/small that it killed her right away.

Jenny, Beagle, pretty old, not sure exactly. She died a horrible death. She was buried beside Lavender Rose, with a tree on top. She was my grandpa's dog. She was outside to go to the bathroom, he had to go in the hospital suddenly, ambulance came, nobody knew she was outside. :-/ Went the next day to feed/clean/let her out. She was found frozen outside.


----------



## K9SHOUSE

It's hard to decide what to do or what is "right". I think it depends on your personal beliefs and the individual dog. We had all of our furbabies cremated but their ashes ended up in different places. I knew we would eventually be moving so burying them in the back yard was not an option. I didn't want anyone digging them up and disturbing them with a home project or the utility company workers. I also didn't want one of my living dogs current or future digging them up.

Corie ashes are still with me. When we lived in NY they stayed on top of the TV since laying in the living room was her favorite place, but now that we are in AL temporarily her ashes are in the car in a tin under the seat with me since that was her other favorite thing to do. When we move back to NY and buy another house her ashes will go in the living room again. She was always my velcro girl and guardian so it's fitting a part of her will always be near us.

Timber's ashes were sprinkled at dawn from a wooden walking bridge that covers a large stream in one of our local parks. I chose this because it was one of his favorite places to walk, play and he loved to be outside. During the weekends many people would bring there dogs there to play and socialize and swim in the stream. Currently they are trying to build an offical dog park near this area.

Emma and Logan, the kitties and littermates had their ashes scattered in the back yard by our roses since they loved to play back there with the dogs, each other and hunt bugs in that area. I also thought it fitting as they died of kidney failure at 1.5 and 5 years and needed constant attention and tending their lives likes roses.

My rescue fosters and other foster dogs (whose people fosters didn't want their ashes back) that were cremated had their ashes sprinkled in the same area as Timber.


----------



## Konotashi

Luckily we've never had to make this decision, but we may have to very soon, sadly.

I want all of my dogs cremated and in an urn. I know it sounds creepy, but I want them with me forever. I don't want them to become fertilizer, or to be rotting in the ground. Also, if I buried them in the backyard, I probably won't be living there my entire life, and would (obviously) have to leave them behind.

I think that by keeping the ashes and having them in an urn, they can be with me forever.


----------



## London's Mom

I had my Minerva and Lugar cremated when they passed onto the Rainbow Bridge. I made two beautiful urns with their names on them. They are both on my mantle. They passed away over a year ago and I still cry every now and then as I look at the urns. They were great dogs.


----------



## Lilie

I had an Aussie that died due to kidney disease. I was pleasantly suprised when the vet dressed him (wrapped him tightly in white gauze) before I took him back home. We buried him on our property under a big oak tree. That was where he rested in the shade most of his life. I thought he'd like it there. 

I had a mini doxie that died this Christmas Eve. She was old and had a heart attack. It was very sudden. I was very upset and my husband buried her in the yard. She was my lap dog, so my husband thought it would be right to bury her under our bedroom window in the flower bed. Very thoughtful for an old cowboy, but he didn't consider the fact that we had a young GSD who watched him closely. 

A few weeks later I was taking my GSD to the vet because he hadn't eaten for 3 days. It wasn't until I was working in the yard did I notice my poor doxie had been dug up. Grossed me out - but I don't hold it against my GSD - or my old cowboy.


----------



## Tarheel

I have had my dearly departed cremated and scattered, except for the most recent two, Zoe and Murphy, brother and sister. I have their ashes in a cupboard, can't seem to let go, so maybe they will go with me when I am cremated.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Burying animals in the garden isn't permitted where I live (and even if it were I wouldn't do it.) So I have them cremated and keep the ashes so that when DH and I pass on we can all be scattered together. I do use urns - but nowadays there is a wide selection to choose from, and they don't have to look depressing (or even like what they really are.) Plus if we move, we can take everyone with us......they were close to us in life, we want them to be close to us in death, wherever we go.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Trina

My husband and I have had to deal with the deaths of three of our dogs. Each of them was cremated and their ashes placed in a wooden box with their name tag and a photo on the outside of the box.

Our first GSD that we had to put down, Axel, is on the night stand next to my husband's side of the bed. Our second dog, the Akita Kato, is on a bookshelf in the family room.

Our most recent loss, Klaus, stayed out on the breakfast bar for a couple of months before I put him on my husband's night stand as well.

I thought friends and family that came over would think we were nuts for keeping our dogs' ashes, but everyone that notices has been respectful. 

What to do with your dog's remains is a personal decision and there is no right or wrong or morbid thing to do. Whatever helps to bring you some sense of closure and peace is what you should do.


----------



## acurajane

My Cat is buried in the back yard, and when my elderly gsd passes she will be buried back there as well. This is the first place that we have lived in where we can do that.


----------



## APBTLove

All of my dogs who've died are buried... I don't like the thought of what's happening to their bodies, and that they may well be dug up one day... But those are nothing but bodies... And while I want them respected, that in not my companion there, that is a lump of flesh that used to have a spirit in it, now it's an empty shell. They are breaking down and becoming part of the earth. I plant trees or hardy bushes over each dog, the roots go deep, and will eventually also break down the body. There won't be much left of them in a couple of years.

I would not be against cremating... Their bodies burning won't be much more of a bad thought than slowly decomposing..
I would not KEEP the ashes... Heck, I'd probably knock them over, and then what? Suck my pet's body of with the vacuum? No.. I'd find a special place and scatter them.


----------



## selzer

I always take them to the vet. The vet has a deal with a local funeral home/crematory. I choose not to bring any ashes home. 

They expected that I would want Arwen's. To me, I love the dog, but once the spirit is out of the shell, well, I do not want to keep the ashes of all my four footed buddies or I wouldn't have anywhere to sit in my house. 

I guess I just figure it is best this way. I say goodbye to them. 

I do not bury them because of the horror I might receive if the wild things would dig one up.


----------



## SusiQ

My Schatzie is buried in a pet cemetery about 15 minutes from me.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

We have three of our dogs buried in the back yard. Buddy, Sadie and Lady. Pepper was Euth at the vet after they tried to 'save' him.


----------



## mahhi22

Kodi and Gunnar were cremated through the vet. Their ashes were returned to me in a nice wooden box. The boxes are currently on the very top shelf of the bookcase. When Dakota goes his box will be added there too. As well as any other pets I may have in my lifetime. In my will I have specified to be cremated. Then my ashes along with my pets ashes are to be scattered @ my favorite dog beach.


----------



## JudynRich

Susie was cremated and was buried w/ Koko (who was 3.5 pounds) in the back. It is easier to bury a box of cremains than to bury a large dog.


----------



## ShepherdsField

We have our own pet cemetary, complete with little engraved tomb stones and living flowers planted on each one. Not only are our own beloved pets buried there, but also a beagle that a friend had taken in pregnant and whose immigrant neighbor shot shortly after she had the puppies because she was 'looking' at his chickens, and a stray chihuahua that burrowed under our fence and was killed by a foster GSD we had at the time.


----------



## just another truck

Floppy- Cremated, spread out on his favorite piece of property Up North
Rock- Cremated, spread out over his favorite park
Cedar- Cremated- spread out in her favorite place, or back yard. Cedar was never happy unless she was home, it didnt matter where we took her.


----------



## Zisso

When I had to have Lizzie PTS for severe HD and arthritis, I had her cremated. I rent, so cannot bury her on the property. Her most favorite thing in the world was playing frisbee...didn't matter one bit to her where we played frisbee as long as we Did it! So really no where special to spread her ashes. So her urn (a tin can with paw prints) sits on a shelf here in the living room, but not real obvious in its placing.


----------



## doggiedad

we had two Greyhounds.
we have the ashes of one.
my GF just said she going to take Obies ashes
and spread them along the trails we use to walk
with him.

what if i go before our Shep?
does he want my ashes?


----------



## kiya

We've been in our home for almost 20 years now. We buried my cat Woffie and 2 GSD's Cheyenne & Chazzy. I don't plan on ever selling this house, but I am leaning toward cremation now. I want the ashes, I need to know they are truely my pets ashes. 
I have even requested that when I pass, I want my pets to be able to sniff me so they know I died and I didn't just leave them. I can't bear to think of them waiting for me to come home.


----------



## heysharon

I had a very difficult time losing my beloved golden retriever, Ranger, last winter. He was around 15, almost blind and completely deaf, but still loving his walks! Though starting to have trouble getting up on his own. Then cancer came along and sped our goodbye. He was cremated. I missed (still miss! eyes watering) him so much, when his ashes came back home, I put some of his ashes in a pouch and sewed them into a small teddy bear that I slept with for months. If I'd read that a few years ago, I'd have thought it a bit weird... but now I don't judge, lol. The rest of his ashes I held until spring, then spread them along the wooded pathway we walked together daily for the near decade he was my constant companion.


----------



## Klaus13

We have buried every animal that has passed during the 13 years this house has been in the family. Only one I have buried at my grandmas,because the house was up for sale 2 months before I decided to keep it. My mom now lives there,and that dog would come with me visit my grama,so I still think shes in a great place.

I have recently heard about freeze dried pets!! eww!


----------



## CHawkins

I had the last 3 of my pets cremated. The urns sit on a bookshelf. It was a lot easier this way then to leave body with the vet. I did not want to bury them because we do not plan on living in this house forever.


----------



## Skeezix

Well, it's been 17 months since I made my original post on this thread. My beloved Bo left this life on March 21, 2009, less than a month from his 10th birthday, due to cancer. He is in my avatar. My wife and I drove him 100 miles to a vet that could put him to sleep and then cremate him. 

On the way, we were passing a McDonald's and he saw it. Somehow he struggled to a sitting position and whined. We went through the drive-thru one last time with our boy. He could only eat about 3/4 of the cheeseburger, but it was one last good time we had together.

When we got the ashes back from the vet a week later, we bought a cypress tree and planted it in our front yard where he loved to play. We put Bo's ashes in the bottom of the hole I dug for the tree. The cypress is now called the "Bo Tree". It is growing beautifully. 

I have his dog tag on my keyring and I have his collar, as well as Rex's and Niffi's, hanging on a piece of driftwood above my desk.

I still cry at times thinking about him, but I try to remember the many great times we had also. I know that he is the reason I'm still here. He was my only friend and always loved me through a very dark period of my life.

BUT, I know that we'll be together again someday.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My beautiful baby girl Beau was sent to the bridge July 6th of this year. She was euthanized at the age of 13.5 under her favorite shade tree in my Dad's backyard surrounded by all her family. She was sent to the bridge while we kissed, stroked and talked to her.

She now rests under that tree in the middle of my Dad's yard where he can "see her" every day. He will stay in that home and one of us will inherite it along with the acerage so hopefully she will always be with the family in some way.

Stark and my cats, when it is their time will be placed under another tree on the property, given the proper plaque and send off..


----------



## GSDLVR76

Our vet has a local company that makes urns out of Alaskan birch, so when Fancey passed last year we had her cremated and she sits in our living room on the entertainment center.


----------



## crboggs

New to the board here, but chiming in anyways. 

My wife and I lost our black labrador (Wednesday) earlier this year after a long battle with cancer. She was 12 and had been with my wife since she was in graduate school.

I personally have always buried pets. The house I grew up in has a little pet cemetery beneath a large magnolia. All the dogs, hamsters, and cats I had growing up are buried there.

This time, however, I suggested cremation. It just seemed like the right thing to do since Winnie's body was in pretty bad shape after tumors and multiple surgeries. I guess maybe I wanted to burn up the cancer that had taken her from us and give her a cleaner end. 

We may spread the ashes at some point...maybe when we get our next female black lab puppy...but for right now we aren't in a rush.


----------



## Olivers mama

We have always gone for cremation. I wouldn't want to bury them someplace, only to move away. As soon as we can get out of CA, we've got 40 acres in AR waiting for us. I would bury them there, as that will be my last place on earth.

We've got way too many urns, lost too many fur-friends. The oldest was my first cat, who died from cancer at 19.  The youngest was 4 months, a shoddy vet gave him too much anesthesia for his neuter. 

I wouldn't trade fur-friends for anything, except what you feel like when you lose them...


----------



## ken k

all of GSD`s over the years have been cremated and all are on the mantle, so when i go, we will all be together again


----------



## Pattycakes

My last GSD was cremated and she sits in my family room in a nice box. I will also have my current GSD cremated when the time comes....many, many years down the road I hope.


----------



## VegasResident

Bink and Jingles are both in beautful wooden boxes with our favorite picture of them on them. It is not creepy that I think. Not that I would have 15 of them, but these two were our soul dogs, our babies.

I just dont want to leave them behind as we move. Some day when We are where we will always be including me. They will go into the ground as a family with us.


----------



## LoveEcho

My childhood dogs (18 year old doberman, no kidding, and 12 year old GSD) were cremated; their ashes are buried in a special part of my parent's garden with St. Francis and St. Michael (Rex the GSD was a police dog) statues...I swear the flowers bloom the longest in that spot but it's probably just me


----------

